
Ask HN: Which checklist, or other tools, do you use for estimation? - fghfghfghfghfgh
I&#x27;m researching different ways of estimations. We currently have a checklist in place but I&#x27;m very curious what else other people are using.<p>Do you use a checklist? If yes, which itmes do you have and what priority? Perhaps you use a tool instead? Perhaps you hardly estimate?
======
iamasuperuser
After defining the Definition of Done (or equivalent) I find P.E.R.T.[formula]
the most useful, with the Standard Deviation [formula] a good source of
uncovering undeclared risks.

~~~
fghfghfghfghfgh
Thank you. For those, like me, unfamiliar with PERT
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_evaluation_and_review_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_evaluation_and_review_technique)

